# Just wondering??????



## Pegasus (Sep 17, 2010)

OH and I are strongly considering a move back to Australia(SA)but we are concerned jobs are in short supply.I have lived in Australia for 30 years all up(returned to UK 10 years ago)and my OH has never lived in Australia but does have permanant residency.At present I work in the catering sector(not a qualified chef)and also have 7 years of support work experience.OH has worked in farming in the past(poultry)and currently works as a storeman in a warehouse.We are willing to do just about anything(except door to door sales).I've kind of lost touch work wise in Oz,is it "that"difficult to find work out there or what?Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't know about the Crow Eaters and Adelaide has always been regarded as a bit slower re industry development etc. but generally at the moment, there are mixed signals re employment nationally, the unemployment level having been around 5% for the past few years but also building industry having suffered a bit with the GFC despite government stimulations.
But I reckon if you're prepared to do a bit of anything and move about a bit, you should not have too great a problem.


----------

